# 2PC's wollen ins netz...



## emme (1. März 2003)

hi leute,

ich habe hier 2 pc's eine T DSL leitung.
in dem win98 pc sind 2 netzwerk karten der 2. pc ist ein xp rechner
was muss ich machen, dass ich mit beiden ins internet komme. eine einfache erklärung wäre gut weil ich mich nicht so besonders gut mit netzwerken auskenne... 

danke MfG emme


----------



## Tim C. (6. März 2003)

Also dann fangen wir mal an die 'Umgebunsvariablen' ein wenig mehr aufzuschlüsseln.

Da du davon sprichst, dass der Win98 Rechner zwei Netzwerkkarten hat, gehe ich mal davon aus, dass das der Rechner ist, andem das DSL Modem hängt / hängen soll ?

Auf welche Art und Weise ist der jetzt mit dem XP Rechner vernetzt und was soll man an dem XP Rechner alles machen können ? Ist wichtig um die entsprechenden Tools wählen zu können.


----------



## fluessig (7. März 2003)

Weils wirklich einiges einfacher ist rate ich dir dem XP Rechner die 2 Karten zu geben. Dann ist die gesammte Software schon beim Betriebsystem dabei.


----------



## nickname (11. April 2003)

Hoffe ich kann noch helfen!?

Also ich musste es auch so machen, Server '98, Client XP und hab es hinbekommmen. Hat zwar viel Nerv und Recherche erfordert, aber mittlerweile gibt es im Netz immer mehr Infos dazu. 
Also erstmal musst Du die beiden Rechner untereinander einrichten, dazu findest Du hier was: >>klick<< 


...und hier ein Thread, wo ich auch noch das Prob hatte, musst Du Dir halt mal zu Gemüte führen, da ist auch ein Link wo Du Dir den Softwarerouter "Winroute" downloaden kannst, damit gehts dann mit dem Client ins Netz!: >>klick<< 


Wenn Du noch Fragen hast kannst mich auch gerne anmailen.

Gruss nickname 


P.S. UNBEDINGT BEIM TESTEN FIREWALL UND VIRENPROGGI AUSMACHEN!


----------



## Blackmoor (19. April 2003)

*geht noch einfacher*

musst en router kaufen =)
geht am besten dann muss der andere pc auch net imma an sein
und is auch einfach zu bedienen!


----------

